# Curious about Brick Stables



## horseluvr2524 (Sep 17, 2013)

As the title says, I'm curious. I know brick stables are more of a European thing and not regularly seen in the USA. I have heard that they are cooler in summer and warmer in winter. What do you think about a brick stable for a desert climate? I thought it might have an oven effect, but then this happened the other day.

Here is what I emailed to my mother, just so I don't have to retype everything and you all know what I was thinking:

"This morning I was calling the dogs in from the grass yard and Mattie had mysteriously disappeared. I called her for a couple minutes and she appeared at the door, I didn't think anything of it. Then I was outside taking care of horses and only noticed one dog in the grass yard. Mattie had found a door to underneath the house, somehow opened it, and was hanging out under there. I couldn't blame her really, because it was so cold there, like 60F, even though the house is on 78F and it's 90's outside. In fact, I would have hung out there with her if not for the creepy crawlies (black widows) and other unwanted things that hang out down there. So I took some rocks and blocked the door shut after I called her out. She looked a little upset that she couldn't go in her hideout anymore, but this is a matter of safety. Still I felt kind of bad  lol


"This is a classic example of heat rising. Here are design flaws in our two current houses.


"Maricopa: Since it is a manufactured house, it is set on concrete blocks above the ground (that is why there is space beneath the house). The space beneath the house retains the cold air while the heat rises into the house. The good point about this house though, is that the A/C air ducts are set in the floor, not the ceiling, so this is pushing the heat up the way it's supposed to go, and not trapping it in the house. **the space beneath the house is bordered by concrete walls that meet the bottom of the house. There are four small vent holes in the concrete walls.**


"Greenway: This is less a matter of insulation and more a matter of design flaws. Two story houses are stupid, especially in the desert. They are hard to keep warm in winter and cool in summer. The A/C unit is located upstairs, this is where all of the cool air is blowing from. So instead of allowing the heat to rise and working with it, you are working against it pushing it down. It makes it worse that the A/C vents are in the ceiling. The A/C doesn't work as well because it is not allowing the heat to rise out of the house as cold air comes in, but basically trying to cool the hot air as well. It makes more sense to allow the hot air to leave as the cold comes in. This is why we crack windows in cars when we start the A/C. It's better to allow the hot air to leave than try and mix the two together. If you remember, your parents house had A/C vents in the floor, not the ceiling."



So that is what I was thinking. Opinions, advice, observations, and input wanted, especially from those of you who own brick stables!


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

I recently saw brick, stone, and cinder block barns and stables that are < 10 years old in Texas. They were like for the reasons you mention and their aesthetics, those made from cinder block were sided.


----------



## Shoebox (Apr 18, 2012)

in the aboriginal areas of really hot regions houses are made with mud to keep cool in the summer and warmer in winter. (Adobes, I think they're called). Brick is a similar enough concept. I love the look of brick (and it's not flammable) but I feel it'd be expensive.


----------



## Jumper Princess (Apr 28, 2014)

A good cinder block barn is my favorite. You can cover the surface if you don't like the look. I find that (especially with an insulated roof) these barns are so much cooler in the summer and warmer in the winter. Maintenance is a breeze and it is pretty much horse proof. Can be painted any color you want or covered if you don't like the block look. But you don't have to worry too much about termites and there is not always as much of a fire threat. Just make sure there is plenty of ventilation.

The only con for me would be cost.

This may not apply to where you live, but I live in Alabama. We have some very fierce weather and I always feel better with a sturdier barn.


----------



## horseluvr2524 (Sep 17, 2013)

boots, you're last sentence was a little confusing. I didn't know exactly what you mean.

Brick, stone, cinder block, etc. Anything in that category. I think they keep barns warmer in winter and cooler in summer because they maintain a steady temperature, due to it being stone. You find this in caves as well.

On the scale that I would need it, I don't think it would be that expensive. At the end of the year our house will be built and we will be moving in. I want to make a horse barn that is efficient at keeping cool. Stone/cinder/brick seemed perfect. I'd build a 2-4 stall (haven't decided how many stalls, will know more once house is up and space determined) with a wash stall, and possibly a tack room and hay storage. Of course, I'll just have to see how it all works out. I am also thinking of building it myself instead of having a barn company do it. That would be so much cheaper and so much more rewarding, and I think that while heavy, doing a stone barn would be easier labor wise.


----------



## Jumper Princess (Apr 28, 2014)

horseluvr2524 said:


> boots, you're last sentence was a little confusing. I didn't know exactly what you mean.
> 
> Brick, stone, cinder block, etc. Anything in that category. I think they keep barns warmer in winter and cooler in summer because they maintain a steady temperature, due to it being stone. You find this in caves as well.
> 
> On the scale that I would need it, I don't think it would be that expensive. At the end of the year our house will be built and we will be moving in. I want to make a horse barn that is efficient at keeping cool. Stone/cinder/brick seemed perfect. I'd build a 2-4 stall (haven't decided how many stalls, will know more once house is up and space determined) with a wash stall, and possibly a tack room and hay storage. Of course, I'll just have to see how it all works out. I am also thinking of building it myself instead of having a barn company do it. That would be so much cheaper and so much more rewarding, and I think that while heavy, doing a stone barn would be easier labor wise.


I think you can have a pretty facade put over the bricks/blocks


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

I know 5 years ago I priced having a cinder block 2-car garage built in the size of 24'x24'. Price then was $41,000.00

So that is pretty much a 2 stall barn and wide aisle. Now figure inside $$ for completion...

Maintenance though would be near "0"...
Cooler in summer, warmer in winter.
Safer in dangerous weather conditions...
Less threat of fire danger, but still always a threat exists...

If only I hit the lottery..:-(


----------



## horseluvr2524 (Sep 17, 2013)

horselovinguy said:


> I know 5 years ago I priced having a cinder block 2-car garage built in the size of 24'x24'. Price then was $41,000.00
> 
> So that is pretty much a 2 stall barn and wide aisle. Now figure inside $$ for completion...
> 
> ...


Well, I have to wonder if you were going to have someone build it or diy? Because most of the time cost is mostly labor (we know this from all the landscapers we had to pay getting our house up on the market... ridiculous.) I just did a bit of calculating (only on concrete blocks, not other materials required) and for what you said, and I put in 10' high walls, it came out to $810. Maybe I did it wrong?

Use the block calculator here:
Block Calculator | Related Products | Products & Services | CEMEX USA

And price here:
Wholesale Concrete & Cement Blocks


----------



## Jumper Princess (Apr 28, 2014)

horseluvr2524 said:


> Well, I have to wonder if you were going to have someone build it or diy? Because most of the time cost is mostly labor (we know this from all the landscapers we had to pay getting our house up on the market... ridiculous.) I just did a bit of calculating (only on concrete blocks, not other materials required) and for what you said, and I put in 10' high walls, it came out to $810. Maybe I did it wrong?
> 
> Use the block calculator here:
> Block Calculator | Related Products | Products & Services | CEMEX USA
> ...


Don't forget to add in roofing, flooring, foundation, drainage, water, electric, etc, thats where the pricing gets sneaky and hard to calculate.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

horseluvr2524 said:


> boots, you're last sentence was a little confusing. I didn't know exactly what you mean.


 Sorry. 

I saw cinderblock stables that were sided with nice vinyl or steel siding. Trimmed around the windows and doors.


----------



## horseluvr2524 (Sep 17, 2013)

Jumper Princess said:


> Don't forget to add in roofing, flooring, foundation, drainage, water, electric, etc, thats where the pricing gets sneaky and hard to calculate.


Yup yup yup! Believe me I know it won't be cheap. I know that it will all work out, I'll just leave it in God's hands (not to get religious on everybody :wink. I still have 5-6 months to research, plan, and think, so I'm not too worried about it. But really, the main component of a cinder block barn is cinder blocks. Everything else adds up, but I can't imagine it adding up to 40k on a diy.


----------



## horseluvr2524 (Sep 17, 2013)

boots said:


> Sorry.
> 
> I saw cinderblock stables that were sided with nice vinyl or steel siding. Trimmed around the windows and doors.


hmm... how did you know they were cinder block stables then? :wink:


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Many moons ago I rented a house made of cinder blocks. No ac and in the summer it would be fairly cool in the house until late afternoon/early evening when the blocks would start releasing the heat they'd been absorbing all day long and then it was like living in a sauna. In the winter it was just cold all day long.

Our barn has a cinder block foundation that is about halfway up the walls with wood the rest of the way up in the lean-tos where the horses are. I've noticed pretty much the same with those walls as I experienced in the house. If I had a barn strictly made of cinder blocks or brick I think you'd have to take that all into consideration if you plan on keeping them stalled. If they're going to be free to come and go as they please then I think it's a great building material because they do hold up well. We've owned this farm since '95 and those blocks have required no maintenance whereas nails often loosen up on the wood slats or the slats even need replaced at times.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Finally found a picture that shows the wall along the side of our barn, it's the same along the back and actually the block comes up a little higher.

http://www.horseforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=430250&stc=1&d=1399524912


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

hl2524...

I didn't have time to be messing around.
Yes, the price was for someone else to build it to code, with permits. A complete job done start to finish, interior and exterior. 

Please remember that that barn will need permits, change your tax code bracket as it is a permanent structure, forever.

All of those costs were also figured into the # I posted.

Yup, you can surely do it yourself if you have the know-how, time and ability.
I wanted it done, period.

Enjoy your project.
:wink:


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

horseluvr2524 said:


> hmm... how did you know they were cinder block stables then? :wink:


 Fair question.

The interiors were left with block exposed. I wasn't just cruising down two lane highways. The ones I saw were at polo barns I visited.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I would think that cost and building time would be the main negatives
The majority of British houses are solid brick and block but our well insulated wood sided US home is actually more energy efficient & easier to heat and cool
Maybe using a similar insulation in a barn build would be easier than using bricks?


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

There's another consideration and that's property tax. In my state if brick or stone (even if just a façade) is used your property tax will go through the roof. Might want to check in with your local assessor to discuss how it can impact your taxes before proceeding.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

There are also more planning implications when you have to sit a stable or barn on a suitable foundation for brick or block built. 
Its certainly easier in the UK to get permission for wooden buildings than it is for brick ones as they aren't deemed as permanent and owners can't push for planning to turn into housing later on down the line


----------



## Horseychick87 (Feb 5, 2014)

Another thing to note with brick, for a structure like a stable or house, the walls will have to be double thick. This means you'll need to have two rows of brick (possibly more according to local codes) This adds greatly to the building costs.
You won't need double thick walls with cinder blocks.

I live in FL and I can say that I have lived in many styles of home, the cinder block house I lived in made me feel safe, but was hard to heat and cool. The blocks do absorb heat during the day, though not enough to warm it up in winter.
I currently live in a wood structure home with a small crawl space underneath and it stays far cooler in the summer than the block and brick houses ever did. But it also gets incredibly humid here also. I also don't feel as safe during hurricanes.
You might be better off with a metal or wood structure with good insulation throughout and could even try a white roof. These help reflect the sunlight and heat and can in some areas be used for tax deductions etc.


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

I am not sure if you said anything about this, but one thing to be careful of is horses kicking cinderblock walls. They can severely injure themselves. One way to help prevent injury is line the walls with wood (boards or plywood) or with mats.


----------



## horseluvr2524 (Sep 17, 2013)

^^^ oh yes, if going with any kind of stone barn I was definitely going to put something up on the walls, or even have the stalls made out of wood.

It's great to get all of this input, thanks! I don't have a lot of experience with real barns, just pole barns. And after what I've seen pole barns are like, I decided no way did I want one :wink:

A wood barn with insulation is something to look into. I don't think typical horse barns out here are insulated. Most of the time people worry about proper ventilation. I want a barn that I would be comfortable hanging out in the hottest part of the day. So many times I want to go out and do something with the horses in summer, look at the time and if it's the middle of the day, I really can't go out. Nobody is out there working in the middle of the day, and I really can't take the heat (sunburn easy, don't tolerate heat well).

If I was going to do a stone barn, it would be cinder block, not brick. I do have +6 months to plan and decide on everything. I suppose the big pro to pole barns is that you don't need a permit for them.

And yes, I am worried about the stones releasing heat at the end of the day, the "oven effect" I was talking about before. I'm going to look into insulation in horse barns. The other thing I was considering was a swamp cooler in the barn, since we have little to no humidity out here.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Another thing to consider with a block barn is ventilation. You'll need lots of windows because the ammonia buildup in a completely enclosed barn would be horrendous.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Any barn, including a pole barn is as good as you want it to be.

I have a pole barn. 
Built stronger than many "conventional" barns but as you said, because it_ is_ a pole barn it doesn't reflect on my property taxes.

My walls are solid wood with large window openings for ventilation. I have ventilation, insulation and natural lighting all done the way I wanted, set-up to be convenient for my use not what a builder dictated. I have the ability to open or close that barn up as weather dictates to make & keep a dry home.
I have storage, large stalls and a huge overhang area my horses can hang out under if they want...freedom to come and go as they wish.
Best it was affordable.

Don't _not_ consider a pole barn because of what you have seen. I've seen some beautiful barns that unless you were told it was a pole barn you would have "0" clue of it.
You _can_ make any barn as you wish with a little planning...and it sounds like you are doing much planning and information searching to do the best for your horses your money will provide.

Enjoy your project.
:wink:


----------



## Horseychick87 (Feb 5, 2014)

Another thing to consider is the 'shape or style' of the barn. Down here people will argue all day long over whether a shed row style is better over an enclosed barn *All-Day-Long.* -_-

Shed-rows can be more open than an enclosed barn allowing more light and natural ventilation, but they can be harder to keep cool in summer unless you have fans mounted over head. You can however face the stalls where the horses could get a cooling breeze in the summer a little more easily than an enclosed barn.

Enclosed barns (Stalls facing each other or a solid wall): More expense than a shed-row, but look more traditional and provide a fully covered center aisle for working in the barn. Can have both fans overhead and a cooling system installed. Ammonia build-up and dust become a bigger problem when the barn is enclosed. However a enclosed barn can increase property value (taxes also) according to how it's built.

If you insulate a barn, make sure to cover all of the insulation, otherwise it will get torn out very easily, by horses, bugs, rodents, cats, dogs, you name it, they either try to eat it, or use it for bedding.


----------



## horseluvr2524 (Sep 17, 2013)

horselovinguy said:


> Any barn, including a pole barn is as good as you want it to be.
> 
> I have a pole barn.
> Built stronger than many "conventional" barns but as you said, because it_ is_ a pole barn it doesn't reflect on my property taxes.
> ...


I apologize-my definition of a pole barn was wrong (googled to double check). I was referring to the barns with metal fence panel stalls and overhead cover. No solid sides. Rain gets in, floods the stalls. Everybody believes dirt is best so you get giant mud holes. Horses end up getting all kinds of hoof problems if in there 24/7. Ground gets uneven. Horses stay dirty. The list goes on and on. I hate the **** things. They are fine for shows and stuff like that, but for a permanent home, desert or not I want something with solid walls. Bet my old BO would call me crazy for that too :lol:

Yes, plenty of research. I enjoy research when it is about something I like!


----------



## horseluvr2524 (Sep 17, 2013)

Horseychick87 said:


> Another thing to consider is the 'shape or style' of the barn. Down here people will argue all day long over whether a shed row style is better over an enclosed barn *All-Day-Long.* -_-
> 
> Shed-rows can be more open than an enclosed barn allowing more light and natural ventilation, but they can be harder to keep cool in summer unless you have fans mounted over head. You can however face the stalls where the horses could get a cooling breeze in the summer a little more easily than an enclosed barn.
> 
> ...


Yes, I am thinking foundation and half of wall made of cinder block, rest of the way up with wood that may or may not be insulated. Yes, plenty of windows, cross ventilation. Barn would be rarely, if ever, closed up. I'll probably inquire what kind of cooling they have at the jumper barn I go to. It's always several degrees cooler (a big barn too, and not enclosed at all. Every stall has an outdoor access attached) and very pleasant. My horse freaked the first time I walked her in there. She'd never been in a real barn before! She went the whole nine yards with an arab act when she's not an arab (snorting, blowing, staring, pricking ears, swishing tail, getting hyped up). She's part mustang, with Spanish blood! Not arabian! Silly mare. :lol:


----------



## horseluvr2524 (Sep 17, 2013)

OK, what I was thinking of is a mare motel. And they are "the best thing" out here and if you say otherwise you are shunned. :wink:

I'm actually thinking of having someone come out and put up a mare motel roof, and then I can just build the barn under it. That way, heat could leave as it wouldn't be fully enclosed, I'd still have solid walls and good protection, and I wouldn't have to put up a roof. In fact, if I do end up doing a fully enclosed barn, I'm paying someone to do the roof. I am not doing the roof. Just no.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Maybe it's different with houses versus stables, but we live in a brick/block house in Northern Arizona (up by Prescott) and it is horrible. Our house has minimal windows, yet it's abysmally hot in the summer and ridiculously cold in the winter. My parents live in the same town (two miles from our house) in a wood-frame house with TONS of windows (and even a glass-roofed atrium in the middle of the house that all the rooms in the house open on to) and they're house is, in general, a good 10+ degrees cooler inside than our house, even when their coolers aren't running.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## horseluvr2524 (Sep 17, 2013)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Maybe it's different with houses versus stables, but we live in a brick/block house in Northern Arizona (up by Prescott) and it is horrible. Our house has minimal windows, yet it's abysmally hot in the summer and ridiculously cold in the winter. My parents live in the same town (two miles from our house) in a wood-frame house with TONS of windows (and even a glass-roofed atrium in the middle of the house that all the rooms in the house open on to) and they're house is, in general, a good 10+ degrees cooler inside than our house, even when their coolers aren't running.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


This is probably because there is nowhere for the heat to go. The stones should keep the house cold until they are heated all day by the sun, then at the end of the day they release the heat. Then you have to have somewhere for the heat to go. Heat rises. Your house has minimal windows. It is probably a design flaw. Unfortunately many houses are difficult to keep cool because they are not designed with functionality in mind.

This is why I am thinking of the following design: an unattached roof, with space between the walls and roof to allow the heat to escape. A foundation and half wall made of concrete, wood the rest of the way up. Windows and cross ventilation will factor in when I have a design plan drawn. 

For now, I'm going to continue research. There may be a more efficient way to keep the barn cool.


----------



## Horseychick87 (Feb 5, 2014)

The mare motel sounds like a good idea. I've seen them around here occasionally, they always had gravel runs attached though, as it can get very swampy around here when it rains. So sand and gravel were top choices, usually over a grid.

The space between the walls and roof is an excellent idea. Also, you should install ridge vents in the roof, even with those spaces the ridge vents (along the top of the roof line) will help the hot air escape even more quickly. (my parents owned a roofing and home improvement company so I learned a ton from them about this stuff and how to apply it to stables.)
The half wall (I think they're also called pony walls) and wood upper is a great idea also. Gives you a good foundation and likely less maintenance as there is less wood involved.
If bugs are a problem where you're at you can always make sure that the windows have screens on them. This way they can stay open day and night without worrying about bugs too much. Just make sure the horses can't pop the screens out (My trainer would go nuts when another screen was popped out of a window, she spent a ton replacing the screens until she put bars on the inside of the windows to guard the screens, haha, poor woman.)

Another thing to note, if you can afford an overhanging roof, (depending on style of barn) try to go for at least 12 inches of over hang or more as this will help provide shade for more of the day and help keep the interior cooler. If you did an open mare motel or a shed row style barn putting a 12 inch overhang on the open back portion and then a 10 to 12 foot covered aisle on the front will help with cooling. The overhang works on any style of barn though, so it's good to consider no matter what type of barn you choose.


----------



## horseluvr2524 (Sep 17, 2013)

No way, no how am I doing an "open mare motel". I hate them, I really do. The only component that I was going to use is having someone put up a metal roof, like what they would do for a mare motel, and I would build my enclosed barn under it. I'm thinking a 3 stall breezeway barn. Stalls all on one side, tack and hay storage on the other, plus a wash stall. I may or may not put doors on breezeway aisles. The stalls-I am thinking dutch doors open to turnout, and whatever kind of fancy victorian style indoor stall fronts I want (my biggest thing with barn contractors-the stall types I want are unconventional and they don't offer them).

It's certainly a challenge, but I'm having fun! =) Thanks for all your advice, it is very informative and helpful!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Our house was built in the early 60's, so you're probably right. :lol:

I like the sound of the design you're thinking of. Aesthetically pleasing and seems like it would work well.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Horseychick87 (Feb 5, 2014)

Haha, yeah I agree about the mare motels. (They don't work well in FL with the rain and hurricanes, LOL)

The design that you have in mind sounds awesome. I have probably designed (on paper only) about 20 different barns, yet always come back to a couple of designs that work well. I do love fancy stall fronts, I drool over some of the pictures online. I have a Pinterest board full of stall fronts, haha.
The dutch doors to the outside are a very nice touch also.
It sounds like you've got everything under control and planned out nicely so far. When you get it built you'll have to post pictures.


----------



## Nickers2002 (Nov 25, 2009)

I have boarded in a cinder block barn, a pole barn and wooden barns. I love my personal barn though lol. The cinder block was ok, but the walls would sweat in the summer and they stained easily. Pole barns are good - make sure all metal edges are covered though to avoid injuries. They can also sound kind of hollow. Wood barns are great as well (that's what mine is) but make sure they are sealed against insects and weather.

The reason I love mine is because when we bought the property the old owner had a "barn" built already. It's wood with a metal roof and dirt floor. I am bricking the floor where the horses will not be and am putting in mats where they will have access. I also insulated the ceiling and it is helping alot in the heat we've already had. My stalls are actually on the outside of my barn under a run in shed that's attached so I can make the inside of my barn as air tight as I want for tack/feed purposes while my horses still have optimum ventilation and they can't get into the barn to eat the feed (locks on door). I would recommend this set up to anyone


----------



## horseluvr2524 (Sep 17, 2013)

Horseychick87 said:


> Haha, yeah I agree about the mare motels. (They don't work well in FL with the rain and hurricanes, LOL)
> 
> The design that you have in mind sounds awesome. I have probably designed (on paper only) about 20 different barns, yet always come back to a couple of designs that work well. I do love fancy stall fronts, I drool over some of the pictures online. I have a Pinterest board full of stall fronts, haha.
> The dutch doors to the outside are a very nice touch also.
> It sounds like you've got everything under control and planned out nicely so far. When you get it built you'll have to post pictures.


Yeah, but I cant even start it for 6 months, and then there is all the other aspects I have to figure out that I am clueless about (electricity, drainage, permits, etc.) so I've got a long way to go. I love planning horse facilities though and it's exciting to be doing my own! I was doing stall shopping last night and the european style stall fronts are SO expensive, but who knows, maybe I can fit it into the budget! If you're self building, might as well build it the way you want right?

So here is what I'm thinking: I dropped the half concrete half wood wall idea after playing around with it a bit. I don't want a lot of wood in the barn. Cinder block foundation and outer actual walls all the way up, leaving small gap between wall and roof. Roof will probably be a pre-setup metal mare motel roof. Indoor stall dividers will be wood, with rubber mats on any concrete walls in stalls. Probably have concrete walls around tack room and wash stall. Dutch doors to small grass paddock, windows in stalls (maybe 2 to a stall) with bars on inside, possible opening glass on outside (glass is something I'm thinking about buy probably won't do). Forgoing bug screens as they would be pointless when barn doors are open 24/7. I have to be careful how many openings (windows, doors etc.) are in the barn otherwise it won't hold the cool, which is why I'm thinking glass on the windows so I can have windows open or closed. I may paint the barn white. I haven't quite figured out cross ventilation yet, but I'm not too worried about ammonia from horse urine because the stalls will be matted and bedded and wet bedding will be pulled out every day, stalls will probably get sprayed down once a week.

As far as layout, the barn and horse paddock will be alongside the house while the jumping arena will take up the front of the property. I'm going to save my pennies so I can buy a decent jumping course instead of having to build one. I'm sure after building a barn I'll never want to do another project again! :lol:


----------



## horseluvr2524 (Sep 17, 2013)

Nickers2002 said:


> I have boarded in a cinder block barn, a pole barn and wooden barns. I love my personal barn though lol. The cinder block was ok, but the walls would sweat in the summer and they stained easily. Pole barns are good - make sure all metal edges are covered though to avoid injuries. They can also sound kind of hollow. Wood barns are great as well (that's what mine is) but make sure they are sealed against insects and weather.
> 
> The reason I love mine is because when we bought the property the old owner had a "barn" built already. It's wood with a metal roof and dirt floor. I am bricking the floor where the horses will not be and am putting in mats where they will have access. I also insulated the ceiling and it is helping alot in the heat we've already had. My stalls are actually on the outside of my barn under a run in shed that's attached so I can make the inside of my barn as air tight as I want for tack/feed purposes while my horses still have optimum ventilation and they can't get into the barn to eat the feed (locks on door). I would recommend this set up to anyone


That's fine until summer hits and its 100F in the shade. I want to have the option of bringing my horses inside somewhere cool, short of bringing them in my house :wink:


----------



## Nickers2002 (Nov 25, 2009)

I had no problem last summer  The stalls in my run in are full stalls with Dutch doors, large barred windows and summer walls so ponies can see each other and have cross ventilation. I put up fans on the stalls also in the summer. Each stall has it's own electrical outlet above the doors where horses can't reach. 

I'm also sealing the metal roof this year with a white rubberish material that will help keep everything cooler as well. My barn with the now insulated ceiling is 15 degrees cooler in the 85 degree weather that we had this weekend and was about 15 degrees warmer when it was 4 degrees this winter 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Horseychick87 (Feb 5, 2014)

Ah, sounds like a plan to me, even if it is 6 months from now.

Down here we see the occasional 'double set' of barn doors. One set either swings outward, rolls inward, or rolls up to reveal another set of 'interior' screen doors (these typically roll inward or swing.) This allows the barn to get good circulation and no bugs (A miracle down here considering we have mosquitoes the size of hummingbirds it feels like.)
I like the idea of the opening glass windows, expensive but can be worth it in the long run.

If you'll have hard floors and then mats over them you won't need to slant the stall floors any, unless flooding is a problem in your area. If it is then a slight slope to a small open French type drain along the aisle way can be a benefit.

For the metal roof, look into having it insulated, it'll cut down on the loud noises and keep it cooler. Also look into covered gutter systems (metal, not plastic around horses) You could (if considering plumbing for the barn) have a system set up where rain water or used water could be diverted for use into a toilet so as not to tax other water sources. This can be pricey, but also worth it. French drains outside the barn and around the arena is simple, not pretty, but simple.

As for electrical work, always hire someone certified to do this, I've seen a ton of DIY electrical work go bad quickly. If you have an electrician in the family maybe they can help you with it. Better safe than sorry with horses involved. You can relatively budget for the electrical work by figuring out how many outlets you want and where you want them ahead of time. Sketch out a floor plan and mark where you want outlets, plumbing, etc. You can show this drawing to whoever may be helping with the work and they'll be able to roughly estimate cost.

As for cross ventilation, situate the barn as best you can to get breezes in the hotter months. With the open area up top like you describe that'll go a long way to helping (just screen it in or you'll wind up with birds in you barn -_-' ) Ridge vents along the roof will move air out, and gable vents will help too if you have one at each end of the aisle up near the top of the walls.

A couple more tips, add about 15% over what you've already budgeted for the barn, just incase something comes up. 
You'll need building permits (through the county...probably can get those at a court house) If the barn will be over 3500 sq feet then you'll be required to install a sprinkler system by national building codes (Get that from the fire department if needed) Then you'd need permits for the water lines, that comes from your local water company, or possibly the city/county. You'll need a note most likely from the fire department for the water permit. The permits are typically 'expensive' but you have to jump thorough hoops to get them.

Haha, I hear you about the jump course. I love to build stuff, but the time and labor put into it can do you in quickly on wanting to DIY everything.
I love the Euro style stalls! I always wanted them with either stone or adobe walls. I need to come into a ton of money to build a stable the exact way I want it ( like that'll ever happen. )


----------

